# net.lo missing

## Tolstoi

After an update last weekend I ran into some problems. One of them was that net.lo, net.eth0 as well as resolv.conf were blinking red in the console and my network wasn't working. After some attempts to get the stuff working again I simply dumped them hoping that net.lo would be created again. Well it doesn't. So here I' am and can't get the stuff working again. Meanwhile I have a new kernel and 'i have my via-rhine compiled in the kernel as always and the hareware is recognized by a lspci and a dmesg | grep eth0 shows me the via-rhine too.

Any ideas how I can get back to a working internet connection. I must admit that I've never had a problem like this.

----------

## magic919

You'll need to recreate net.lo.  Just copy it over.

----------

## d2_racing

You take your copy from what ?

----------

## magic919

I'd personally do it from the backup I'd be smart enough to keep before wiping a file.  Then there's the copies I'd have that dispatch-conf archives.  There are plenty of Gentoo ways to get it, like a minimal CD, or a  download.  I'm sure there are others too...

----------

## Tolstoi

I ve already copied net.lo from the mini install cd but still get error messages like /net (directory) missing or iproute2 ... something. Second attempt today also failed.

----------

## youvegotmoxie

http://rafb.net/p/nEa4KU26.html

----------

## Tolstoi

Well net.lo is copied now. Some of the net.lo files I tried produced some error messages. One finally worked  - I think it was from the mini cd or the livecd - can't remember after so many trials.

 The problem now is that it needs iproute2 which I don't have and I can't emerge it out of my chroot environment because it won't access the internet. It never happened to me that I couldn't emerge anything from chroot. Internet access with the minicd and livecd (both 2007.0) works as long as I'm not in chroot and net-setup recognizes my via-rhine and so on.

Maybe I'm stupid or this whole thing is quite fucked up.

----------

## Tolstoi

Emerging from the chroot environment works now. Forgot to copy resolv.conf   :Embarassed: 

----------

